# OBD1 ABA turbo



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

got it running like a champ tonight


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

nice


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

mhmmmm, heres a vid of it being driven

also i know there have been a crap ton of build threads, which is why i didnt do one, but if you want i could throw one together


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

looks sweet man! are you running c2?


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

naw i got a custom chip burned for me from techtonics tuning, kinda a new prototype, but so far the air-fuel is legit, only running 5 lbs off the wastegate right now, but its spools super quick and is really fun, going to 8 today


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

looks like it turned out good man, also there can never be enough build threads. They're mainly the only ones i enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## danz44 (May 14, 2010)

you ducting air through that IC? or is it just a big heat sink?


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

air is directed to it through a naca duct in the hood, ill get some good pics with my buddies d40 this week, also new are bbs rf design 5000s, that i got with tires for a ricey exhaust i got for free and some steelies


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

danielzeilstra said:


> you ducting air through that IC? or is it just a big heat sink?


Thats all any intercooler is is a big heat sink. It absorbs the heat out of the charge air. then when off boost the cooler dissipates the heat to atmosphere and back into the charge air when the charge air temp drops lower then the core temp. This air harmlessly goes out the exhaust. Care to guess where most of the heat goes?


----------



## danz44 (May 14, 2010)

if that is the case, why would there be increased surface area on the "outside" of the intercooler?

i think you have a point, at some level of heat, the cooler intake air will cool down the core of the intercooler, but that is not how they are designed to work, at all.

air to air intercoolers are not called air to air for no reason. heh. 


OP; nice to hear you are ducting air through that bad boy. could be a good candidate for a water to air setup.  :thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

danielzeilstra said:


> if that is the case, why would there be increased surface area on the "outside" of the intercooler?
> 
> i think you have a point, at some level of heat, the cooler intake air will cool down the core of the intercooler, but that is not how they are designed to work, at all.
> 
> ...


Have you ever done any pre/post intercooler temp testing? Have you ever done anything but stick the biggest intercooler you can find in the front of the car? There are more ignorant wives tales about intercoolers then almost anything car related. The intercooler is a place where the people who make high power separate themselves from the big chinese intercooler in the front guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2006)

preach!!!!, im always willing to learn


----------

